
Calculus Without Limits (1981) - earthicus
https://authors.library.caltech.edu/25054/
======
taylodl
The actual title is _Calculus Unlimited_ , not _Calculus Without Limits_. The
terms "unlimited" and "without limits" have extremely different meanings in
this context! :)

~~~
earthicus
Hmm, I thought they had basically the same meaning! The premise of the book is
to replace limits with the method of exhaustion, so I thought the title
'without limits' conveyed that clearer than the somewhat Punny title the book
actually uses. From the abstract:

> As the title Calculus Unlimited implies, this text presents an alternative
> treatment of calculus using the method of exhaustion for the derivative and
> integral in place of limits. [...] As you will note, this text has a more
> geometric flavor than the usual analytic treatment of calculus. For example,
> our definition of completeness is in terms of convexity rather than least
> upper bounds, and Dedekind cuts are replaced by the notion of a transition
> point. Who Should Use This Book: This book is for calculus instructors and
> students interested in trying an alternative to limits. The prerequisites
> are a knowledge of functions, graphs, high school algebra and trigonometry.

